# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  3D Printed 3D Printer

## AutoWiz

I have a friend who is interested in 3d printing but really can't afford a printer. And I have all these parts left over from so many rounds of upgrades on so many printers so I am going to build my friend a 3d printer and give it to him so he can start making stuff, too. I have found an old design from 2013 of a printable i3 frame: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:146061 . And this thread is dedicated to the printing of this frame and subsequent building of a prusa i3 printer from spare parts.

----------


## AutoWiz

Of course we are gonna print the i3 frame on the i3..



I have my GEEETech i3 configured with an mks base control board, 0.9 degree stepper motors on X, Y, and in the mk8 extruder, and a 0.3mm nozzle diameter. It is laying down the filament nicely..




It is going to take a while to print this frame. This is the first of 8 large pieces just to make the main structure.

----------


## AutoWiz

Ok so here is the backside of the first piece just to illustrate that all these pieces are hollow and this is not using an insane amount of filament.. 



And the second piece of the frame finished printing today..



Up next for the GEEETech i3 to print out is the Lower Right corner of the frame.

----------


## AutoWiz

I have sifted through all the leftover parts from building my 3 and I think I have everything I need..



I have both a 200x200 and a 300x200 heated bed and glass but I think I am going to use the 200x200 because the only extra power supply I have is 12v 250 watt.

----------


## AutoWiz

> Do you mind if I ask a question or two?


not at all. What's up?

----------


## AutoWiz

> First off, great idea!  Are you getting your friend involved in the printing of the parts or even the building of the printer?  That way he/she knows how everything goes together.  Even though the parts are hollow, have you thought about filling it with anything to make it more rigid or does it feel like it will hold up like that?


No I am building this alone and sending pictures of my progress. I am not going to modify the frame but I am saving all the sliced .gco files that I used to build the frame with so if any parts break my friend can re print it and keep going. If any part keeps breaking then I will address that issue. Today I have finished the 3 lower pieces of the frame..



And I think I am going to use one of the three wade extruders I have laying around left over from this idea went wrong: http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...Mixing-Printer

----------


## Nepherael

This is fantastic! Exactly what I would do in this situation with spare parts at hand. I doubt I know anyone into 3D printing themselves but building one like this is such a learning experience. Look forward to the finished product.

----------


## AutoWiz

Thank you for the positive feedback guys. I am having a blast, getting rid of some parts I wont otherwise be using, and hopefully creating a friend with a like hobby. We will see how all this pans out. I reconfigured my printers often and a lot getting them to where they are now. Sometimes I just printed out and changed parts to change color. It kept me busy then and now I have a selection to choose from in building this machine..



Using these parts will save me time and materials. If my friend wants it all green that will make for a nice first project with his new printer. So these are the printed parts I will use and now we can really start to get a picture of what this printer is going to look like..



This e3d v6 mount was a design I found also on thingiverse. I really liked how it mounted the layer fan. This should make a good extruder for this machine..



I have an mk8 extruder but I feel with the printed frame it is best to try to keep weight off the gantry.

----------


## AutoWiz

I have a career that requires my attention for a large chunk out of each day: http://www.corvette-performance-expert.com/ And while the wife doesn't work and all 3 kids are home from school for the summer they all keep going out and doing stuff and I don't want to trust a printer to run without anybody at the home so this has created a limitation that coupled with the print time for each piece has me building this frame at ruffly 1 part per day. Here is today's part installed..

----------


## AutoWiz

At the end of the weekend I am one piece away from completion of the frame..



The ham on the right is my youngest child, Drew. Of my 3 kids he has taken to this hobby the best. The others I force my projects on but little 7 year old Drew knows how to make stuff in autodesk 123d design, export as .stl, load in repetier, configure and slice and print with all of my printers. I am very proud of him. And I started printing out the y axis carriage. I am printing that out with the monoprice printer in an effort to speed this along.

----------


## curious aardvark

any idea what weight of filament you'll use for the whole thing ? 

Wondering if using plywood might not have been more cost effective for the frame, and quicker. 

Not as much fun - obviously, but maybe more practical :-)

----------


## AutoWiz

<2.2lbs. I used a spool of filament I had laying around. Nothing is more cost effective or practical than using what you have laying around

----------


## AutoWiz

And here is the printed frame and Y carriage..



It seems strong. The thingiverse files I found for this did not come with anything else so I have to find or design my own parts to hold the steppers and z axis linear rods.

----------


## AutoWiz

I went to lowe's today and spent quite literally a few bucks on some threaded rods for the Y axis. Sadly they were too short. But also the Y carriage is meant to hold 3 short lm8uu bearings and I only have 2 short and 1 long lm8uu bearing on hand. So either I need to totally blow up the budget here or get creative with the printers. It's a tall order to not spend more money here. Aside from the z axis motor and top mounts I now need to design and print out Y axis ends that will extend the threaded rods and make adapters to space the bearings down below the plate a touch so I can mount the larger bearing and still have a level plate. During the week progress slows as I have to work and only have a few hours in the evening to do stuff.

----------


## AutoWiz

I have to take a second and brag about what I do for work. Seriously. Playing with plastic is cool. It is a fun way to kill time and be creative without getting dirty. But the things I build that pay the bills require a little more effort to produce..


1969 Pontiac GTO: https://www.superchargerforums.com/t...ring-gto.3135/


1967 Chevrolet Corvette: https://www.superchargerforums.com/t...n-a-7-0l.3130/


1996 Chevrolet Impala SS: https://www.superchargerforums.com/t...ntroller.5211/

It is nice unwinding with these plastic making toys at the end of a hard day's work.

----------


## AutoWiz

While I like to brag and boast about about all the supercharged stuff I get to build and we are a Magnuson dealer. We are primarily a restoration shop and on any given day you can stop in and see the body off of at least one third gen(c3) corvette..

----------


## AutoWiz

Alright, one last thing about my day job and then I will stop. I promise. Look what recently came in for a supercharger..





This car came to me so I can make it go as fast as it looks. And that is why I have to brag on this so hard. I LOVE my job and what I do. Life is too short to be miserable. Everyday I am excited about what I do at work. And I hope the rest of you are as well.

----------


## AutoWiz

I guess this is probably my favorite part of the job. The reward at the end. The generation of numbers to verify and confirm a job well done..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW6Zkih4VjE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQy2SF3ESw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sOe9bnGHlE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b_kdVKu3GY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7008Ydrv3Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMeRiU8CHOM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8EWbc3ym7M
I'm gonna stop here so this doesn't drag on but You all gotta know I have A LOT of dyno videos. It is the pat on the back at the end of the job. You wind the car out before and after the job and you know exactly what you did. It is awesome. And I got to be a big part of the install of our Dynojet224xlc also:
http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/foru...d.php?t=257986

----------


## curious aardvark

what is the white car ? 
I'm not an american car fanatic so have no clue. Looks like a porsche to me - but I'm guessing not :-)   

Got a mate at a local garage who does supercars for a local dealer. Not unusual for him to have a limited edition ferrari that used to belong to a celebrity worth multi millions in for a service. 
Although my favourite car of recent times is the BMW Z1 - I absolutely LOVE these doors :-)

----------


## curious aardvark

What kind ?

----------


## AutoWiz

mate, huh? I am guessing you have the holden down there. You guys got the hsv and were finally allowed to play with the big boys. The white car is a 2008 Chevrolet Z06 Corvette. It comes with a 505hp 427cu.in. or 7.0L LS7 v8. Ferrari and Porsche have tiny little cylinders. And let me tell you when it comes to displacement, size matters. Those imports rely on higher rpm's to make power. And because of this vs. the raw displacement of American muscle the American car will always jump out in front right off the line. Personally I think the place we should all look to for the supercars is the nation that really doesn't seem to have a concern about controlling fuel consumption. I mean it took your country a while to even accept this LS7 engine. But then The Ford GT claims the world's fastest standing mile at 300mph. And Chevrolet Corvette will be taking the supercar title from Ferrari and Lamborghini and the like over the next few years as the mid engine c8 corvette comes out. 

Oh after the power adder and assuming that we are only making 6psi of boost, that same 505hp engine is now kicking out 625. power adders + v8 = 20hp per psi of boost.

And those z1 doors are pretty neat.

----------


## curious aardvark

holdens are australian - I'm english, from england :-)

Pretty sure we invented the automobile. lol

----------


## AutoWiz

oh my bad. I understood mate wrong. This is probably more up your alley in defining the above car..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4CPBfpnye0

The zr-1 has a 6.2L engine with the same supercharger we are strapping to the 7.0L in the z06. With the oversized brakes the corvette z06 has we could even slow down and wave to them Ferraris and porsches as we scream by them.

----------


## AutoWiz

And if you are into Top Gear, Here is what the Stig did with a bone stock Z06:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_1vTPy-wcU

You gotta respect Corvette. It is arguably America's only true sports car. It sure is the only American sports car to sustain over 60 years of continuous sales and production(with the sole exception of 1983 when they were retooling for a new body style). And unlike mustang, charger, Camaro, challenger, and all the other 2+2 and 4 seaters, the Corvette has 2 seats. So does the GT. But Ford can't sustain sales of it so they make it for a few years and then it goes away for a while. And the new ZR1 is about to be released at >750hp:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPYSVRzHV60

----------


## curious aardvark

looks like the one you've got in. 
But doesn't that engine sound rough ? 
Not a good sound. 

So how's the 3d printed printer coming on ?

----------


## AutoWiz

Ya man I have completely derailed my own thread here going on about my job. And all that just to say that I love my job. Ya all the stuff we build has a loud deep throated rumble to it. A lot of people like that sound. Anyways back on the printer, I printed the Y ends out with Printalicious..



 The 200x200 bed of the GEEETech i3 wasn't big enough for the y ends. So if you are serious about making this you need a printer with at least a 300x200 bed. And it is important to point out that any i3 can easily be converted to a 300x200 bed.

----------


## AutoWiz

And here we can see where my threaded rods are short..



I will design 1 spacer to attach the rod to the y end and print 4 copies of it. No big deal there.

----------


## curious aardvark

looking good. 

engine noise wise. the one on the nurburgring, sounded tinny and harsh. Could be the video but it didn't sound right.

----------


## AutoWiz

That track goes through residential neighborhoods and there is an allowable noise level and the 2018 ZR1 corvette at ~800hp or whatever it's making is far from quiet. So when that car wants to get out and open up on the nurburgring It has to have these silly extensions on the exhaust to help keep things quiet..

----------


## curious aardvark

ah ha that makes sense. 
'cos you'd never buy a car that sounded like that for that kind of money :-)

On a side note I was parked next to a top of the range tesla the other day - 0-60 in under 3 seconds - absolutely no noise at all. 
scary for anyone who needs to cross a road :-)

----------


## AutoWiz

So I made the spacers for the threaded rods and got some hardware and got the y axis together..



This build is moving along nicely. I am going to design my own z axis motor and top mounts because I want extra support around the smooth rod so it doesn't get loose over time because it is only pla. But I think the very next step is to get drive and idler pulleys set up and get a belt on this y axis..

----------


## AutoWiz

I have had a few problems so far with design snags. I mean having to make the spacers for the short rods was my fault and totally motivated by saving money. But I feel like the bottom of the frame is too tall and also the holes for the bearings to mount to the y carriage were not the right size and also not in the right place. My solution was to make 3 separate and very specific pieces to adapt the y carriage to the bearings used and their location..



And now the carriage can sit flat on all bearings..



The spacers I made also pick the carriage up 10mm. I know this will come at the cost of build height, but I had to get some clearance for the heatbed hardware to stick down..

----------


## jeffmorris

AutoWiz, Why don't you get longer rods to replace the short rods and spacers?

----------


## AutoWiz

Because those 18" long 3/8-16 all threads were a dollar and change each at my local hardware store. The smooth rods are a setback as the cheapest I could find the set was $30. But even with that I am certain I can build this for under $50. The structure is rigid. And also because the frame and y ends were mismatched even though they were in the same thingiverse download. The frame is made for the usual 10mm threaded rods but the y ends only had 8mm holes. The bolts that are going in from the front and rear of the y ends are 5/16-18 and I designed the i.d. of my spacers accordingly.

----------


## jeffmorris

AutoWiz, I thought you get paid a lot of money for working on Corvettes. Why not build the new printer using aluminum extrusions? Aluminum extrusions should be much stronger than plastic.

----------


## curious aardvark

Also cost more. :-)
I'm bloody impressed by the whole thing.

----------


## AutoWiz

> AutoWiz, I thought you get paid a lot of money for working on Corvettes. Why not build the new printer using aluminum extrusions? Aluminum extrusions should be much stronger than plastic.


Aluminum extrusion build is here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...-250mm-X-300mm

Blindly throwing money at a printer can be seen here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...Mixing-Printer

And my other printers can be seen here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...twork-Printers

I have a theme to this build and that theme is building without money.

----------


## AutoWiz

Oh man. I know this thread is about my printed printer but I showed that white Z06 here and look what came in today..



In anticipation of what is to come I parked the z06 on the dyno roller when we closed for the day..




When this is done it should pull and sound very similar to this: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQy2SF3ESw

....you know just because we have been here before. a few times: 
http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/foru...d.php?t=242081

----------


## AutoWiz

And when I pulled the car out of the shop in the morning I parked the c6 right next to my c5..



Making my corvette look good. Not that my corvette is anything less than the best. Here is the crate lsx engine swap:
http://www.mp3car.com/forum/general/...corvette-droid
And the diff swaps are here:
http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/foru...d.php?t=245073
And aside from the gear change there was also a trans swap here:
http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/foru...d.php?t=265177
The track springs went in here:
http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/foru...d.php?t=264817
I am proud to pronounce my accomplishment that my corvette builds 476hp on 87 octane gas. and I get over 20mpg on the highway.

----------


## AutoWiz

I drew up my own z axis motor mounts and I will draw up the top mounts after these are done printing. Here is the left side..



I put some extra material around the linear rod to make sure it stays tight. And I also put an angle on the backside so it hugs the side of the frame and has extra stability..



Here is the assembled x axis with e3d v6 hotend..



I can't put the x axis on until the rh z mount finishes printing, but here is where I am at now..



It's starting to look like a printer. The long linear rods for z are intentional. I am going to make the top supports in such a way that this printer will get more build height.

----------


## curious aardvark

actually 20 american mpg is pretty good - you guys have such little gallons that it always sounds awful. 
so 24mpg in real gallons. 

Not exactly stunning, but for a totally impractical car - not bad :-) 

Printer is looking amazing. 

what board and control panel/screen are you going to use ?

----------


## AutoWiz

I upgraded the control board and screen on my GEEETech i3 just for a touchscreen. So those parts will be going in here. This printer will get this gt2560 board..



And it will get the reprap discount 12864 screen that is in my hand in the below pic..



haven't figured out where and how I want to mount them just yet. but we will get there soon.

----------


## AutoWiz

I got x y and z linear rods all in place. Still need leadscrews  and top mounts for the z and belts for the x and y..

----------


## AutoWiz

I made the top mounts like this so everything will be tight and secure..



Where the bottom mounts wrapped around the side the top support can wrap around the side and the top.

----------


## AutoWiz

Here is all the printed parts assembled. I have never posted up anything on thingiverse but I feel I should share the extra files I made to complete this printer..



all axes move free and smooth. When the x carriage is all the way up on the z there is sway fore and aft of the frame that I know will show in print quality so I will design the power supply mount and mainboard mount to also be supports for the frame. Still a little ways to go.

----------


## AutoWiz

So the next thing I need to draw up and print out is a mount for the gt2560 control board. Here is the space I plan to mount the control board..



Hopefully my design will add to the rigidity of the frame. Here is my design in autodesk..

----------


## curious aardvark

looking good :-) 
just out of curiosity (why i do most things) 
what print settings have you been using for the printer parts ?

----------


## AutoWiz

0.2mm layer height. both 0.3mm and 0.4mm nozzle diameters(geeetech is 0.3, printalicious and black widow are 0.4mm) bed temp is at 50c and I have been keeping the hotend at 210c to ensure good layer adhesion. I have good layer fans that do a good job of cooling the filament so I can get away with using the higher temps without degradation of my print quality.

----------


## DaveB

Sorry if I missed this previously, PLA?

----------


## AutoWiz

yes pla. And the controller mount finished printing..



Removing all the support material was fun. And it revealed the weak points in my print. I may or may not re design and reprint this part..

----------


## AutoWiz

Finished the blower swap..





I have a thread just for this car here: https://www.superchargerforums.com/t...lown-z06.5348/

----------


## jeffmorris

Did I see what looks like a leaf spring under the front frame cross member at the other forum?

----------


## AutoWiz

> Did I see what looks like a leaf spring under the front frame cross member at the other forum?


Ya you did. It is the lightest possible solution and the specific implementation on the c5 and up corvettes does real good on the track. I put a set of track springs in my 5th gen(c5) corvette. they are the same springs. That can be seen here: http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/foru...d.php?t=264817

They have no weight to them. And the track or T1 springs I put in my car are really stiff. So stiff that as low as my car sits it doesn't bottom out and when I launch it the rear doesn't squat at all. The rear spring has 850lbs springrate.

----------


## AutoWiz

Back on the printer, I designed this piece to route cables under the y axis drive belt..



There were a few revisions of this part and this is what I ended up with..



And I designed the mount for the power supply..



And started the 10 hour long print..

----------


## jeffmorris

What's the 3D printer that's printing the mount for power supply? What's the size of the build platform?

----------


## AutoWiz

> What's the 3D printer that's printing the mount for power supply? What's the size of the build platform?



That is Printalicious. My first home made printer. It has all the bells and whistles. 24v, Optical end strops. 6 stepper drivers, z probe for auto bed leveling, titan extruder, 400step/rev. or 0.9 degree stepper motors, and the 300x200 bed slides back and forth on 10mm linear rods. It can fit over 50mm more on each axis I just cant locate the correct size heatbed for my creation. The building of this printer can be seen here:
http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/foru...d.php?t=270130
And it's continued evolution can be seen here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...Mixing-Printer
And here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...twork-Printers

There is still one more round of upgrades I have ahead for printalicious. I have an mks gen 1.4 control board, mks solid state relay for the heatbed, and mks32 tft color touchscreen. I already have this setup on 2 other printers and I think it is just the way to go.

----------


## AutoWiz

The power supply mount finished printing..



And the power supply is now mounted to the frame..

----------


## AutoWiz

I know I got 2 different builds from 2 completely different industries going on here. So to set this thread back on the right track, the z06 is done. I finished tuning it this morning. Here is the results from my tuning session..



And now the rest of this thread can be about the printed printer.

----------


## curious aardvark

So the car is basically a knight 2000 - has it got the snazzy front lights ?
You know the ones that go back and forth and make the cool noise ;-)

----------


## AutoWiz

No such luck on the lights. just a bunch of red led halos. I have some more progress on the printer to share. I made a piece to house a lamp(led) and to hold the lcd screen..





This machine is looking more and more like a printer everyday. Just a few more small pieces to make and some wiring and this thing will be ready to make some stuff..

----------


## AutoWiz

Got the Y axis dragchain setup..

----------


## curious aardvark

hope your mate appreciates all the effort you've put into this machine.

----------


## AutoWiz

I am offended. At this "most interesting man in the world" commercial. Lying pricks! "He once 3d printed a 3d printer." Mother f*%kers! Just look at that a$$clown, He wouldn't know a hotend from a heatbed. But he once 3dprinted a 3dprinter. Hey thanks for calling me the most interesting man in the world. But you put the wrong face in your commercial. D!cks!!!! trying to steal my thunder n sh*t.

----------


## raylo32

LOL, I come here to make a joke that while you print your own 3D printer you need to have a bottle or 2 of Dos Equis beer... and see that someone just beat me to it and that half of this thread is about cars.  Very nice shop and lots of cool cars!  I have a 2016 C7 Z51 that I have thought of supercharging... but then wonder what I would do with it besides lose my license faster.

----------


## AutoWiz

Alright so this thread should show how I have let this project stagnate. I have been busy with work and now the holidays. But as soon as we get past this little Christmas project, we will get back on this. The Christmas project is pi. raspberry pi. 10 of them. All with sandisk extreme pro 32gb microsd, custom cases, heatsinks and active cooling, loaded with retropie(880 games), raspbian Jessie(desktop and chromium browser), and kodi media center, and overclocked cpu to 1.3ghz, gpu to 500mhz, ram to 500mhz, and sd card reader to 100mhz. Oh and I am passing them out with power supplies with power switches and retrolink controllers. I am doing something cool for all the close ones in my life this year..

----------


## curious aardvark

> I am offended. At this "most interesting man in the world" commercial. Lying pricks! "He once 3d printed a 3d printer." Mother f*%kers! Just look at that a$$clown, He wouldn't know a hotend from a heatbed. But he once 3dprinted a 3dprinter. Hey thanks for calling me the most interesting man in the world. But you put the wrong face in your commercial. D!cks!!!! trying to steal my thunder n sh*t.


you uh, annoyed or something ? 
Not sure I'd load kodi onto anything. biggest pile of crap going. Nothing works for long.

The rest sounds really interesting :-)

----------


## mjf55

CA, Kodi is already integrated into the Retropie build.  I have had good luck wih Kodi.  Perhaps I dont use too many plugins.
Autowiz, are you providing any controllers for the pie?  The iBuffalo Classic USB gamepad is one of the better controllers, but the price has climbed to about $17.00 each.   I use my wireless (bluetooth) ps3 controller.  But I like the look / feel of the iBuffalo better.

EDIT:  maybe provide an off button so that the OS does not corrupt from a quick power removal (i.e. pull the plug)

----------


## AutoWiz

> you uh, annoyed or something ? 
> Not sure I'd load kodi onto anything. biggest pile of crap going. Nothing works for long.
> 
> The rest sounds really interesting :-)


I was joking. I promise you when I get upset I do not censor myself, lol. It was actually cool to hear the people on the tv say that 3d printing is interesting. And that is what I really took away from that. I have never used kodi, but it seemed like what people were doing. Hopefully it will work for it's intended purposes. Either way I will be passing them out in just a few days now.

----------


## AutoWiz

> CA, Kodi is already integrated into the Retropie build.  I have had good luck wih Kodi.  Perhaps I dont use too many plugins.
> Autowiz, are you providing any controllers for the pie?  The iBuffalo Classic USB gamepad is one of the better controllers, but the price has climbed to about $17.00 each.   I use my wireless (bluetooth) ps3 controller.  But I like the look / feel of the iBuffalo better.
> 
> EDIT:  maybe provide an off button so that the OS does not corrupt from a quick power removal (i.e. pull the plug)


I am passing them out with retrolink snes controllers. I have for myself retrolink controllers in Atari 2600, nes, sega genesis, snes, n64, and xbox360 with wireless pc receiver. While the n64 games wont work with the snes controllers the n64 games mostly don't work too well, anyways. And I guess that is ok. I got what was important to work. Sega CD. Who here knows about popful mail and Lord Puffywoffin?



I also have both lunar games for sega cd silver star story and eternal blue, and Dune. I have collected all the old RPG games. Final fantasy 3/6, chrono trigger, illusion of gaia, secret of mana for the snes, the original phantasy star for the sega master system, and phantasy star 2, 3, and 4 for the sega genesis. I never actually played dungeons & dragons but that is only because video games were just coming on the scene as I grew up so I spent all my time in turn based digital dungeons. I mean I did play some Warhammer 40k but a game of that took all day and involved clearing out a room and making bases and forts for our figures and blast templates and measuring tapes and more dice than you can shake a really big stick at. Oh and I got this..

----------


## AutoWiz

> EDIT:  maybe provide an off button so that the OS does not corrupt from a quick power removal (i.e. pull the plug)


I have bought power supplies with inline switch very close to the micro usb connector. they work very well. It is still a hard off I know, but at least it is using a switch. Here is a link to a random ebay ad of the type of power supplies similar to what I am using:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-3A-Micro...sAAOSwhilZaWRV

----------


## mjf55

> I have bought power supplies with inline switch very close to the micro usb connector. they work very well. It is still a hard off I know, but at least it is using a switch. Here is a link to a random ebay ad of the type of power supplies similar to what I am using:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-3A-Micro...sAAOSwhilZaWRV


My concern with that power off solution is that is just pulls power.  It has the potential of an SD card corruption.  https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.co...y-raspberry-pi

However, I usually leave my retropie on.  

Very nice gift.  Should make a BIG hit.

Side note, did you go to / see the Christmas boat parade?  I assume they still do that....

----------

